# Best/Cheapest place to buy aquarium



## joedafrog (Sep 19, 2008)

I've seen this link several times: www.glasscages.com

However, I live in Portland, OR and TN is really far for me to go. Any suggestions? I want a tank that is a min of 100g. I want to house a Jaguar! I know there is craigs list and ebay. I was really looking for a specialized shop that manufactures glass aquariums (like www.glasscages.com only closer to portland).

Thank you very much


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Do you have any local forums or clubs? I posted a similar question yesterday on my local forum, and found a 180gal for $600 at a local chain store, and a nice stand for $250, all new. I was told the customer service at glasscages.com sucks, I have no experience with them though. Another shop owner is going to a convention soon and says he can find me one cheaper there. I've seen the same tank at another LFS for close to $900.

Just ask around the local shops and someone may be able to hook you up even cheaper.
BTW the chain store was called Pet Supermarket, not sure if you have one close by.


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

I bought both my 100gal and 55gal fully equipped with filters, stands, pumps, etc. on Craigslist pretty cheap. I got the 100gal for $300 and the 55gal for $200. I know its a lot more than some on here would pay, but they both came ready to set up, all I really had to do was add water and fish. If I bought these complete setups at the local store brand new, I could easily have spent well over $1000. Plus the ones I got were both Oceanic, the older ones though from the mid-late 90's from which I know were some of the best tanks made.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto on the craigslist. Plus the tanks there are local so no shipping and no driving to the ends of the earth just to get a decent tank. I normally look for tanks within about 50 miles of town because it gives more options on whats available, but thats just me. There are always some good deals at home though if your patient and persistant with it. Just keep your eyes open.


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

ask around your local LFS's. i got a Clear For Life acrylic for less than the price listed on glasscages through my local LFS. and for $100 extra they even dropped it off it in my living room.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Craigslist! Just be patient, keep looking and a good deal will come your way.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

yo dude they just posted a 100 gallon on craigslist today full set up 500 bucks they have a phone number :thumb:


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

oh by the way its in portland area :thumb:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

here's a 150 with stand and canopy for $250
no filters, the stand could be painted.
http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/for/847748324.html


----------



## joedafrog (Sep 19, 2008)

you guys are the best ever. god bless all of you! haha. i'm not looking to buy until dec-jan ish. my jaguar is only 3 inches right now. would be a little bit of an over kill tommorrow. heh.


----------



## SlowGT (Sep 18, 2007)

Craigslist.com. Look every day in the pet category and sooner or later you'll find a good cheap tank.

I just picked up a 90 gallon with a stand for $150.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

One thing to consider is that I'm pretty syre glasscages will also bring your purchase to a local show/convention if they are attending. This is a much cheaper option than standard shipping. Since you have some time to buy you might want to find out what their schedule is.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> Craigslist.com. Look every day in the pet category and sooner or later you'll find a good cheap tank.
> 
> I just picked up a 90 gallon with a stand for $150.


Hey, that's a good buy!

To the OP:
When using craigslist, don't limit yourself to the "pet" category. Do a search for "fish tank" in the "for sale" part right at first.
Sometimes they list them in the furniture, household and general areas too.
hth 
Alicem


----------

